
How We're Migrating Our Configuration Management System - wink
https://labs.ripe.net/Members/marco_giuliani/how-were-migrating-our-configuration-management-system
======
wink
I found this interesting, I've heard nothing but good things (from a vocal
minority :P) about CF so far, except the steep learning curve.

Now this post seems to pinpoint exactly this as one key reason to migrate off
of it.

~~~
dozzie
The main points mentioned in the article are:

\- our code ended up as entangled mess

\- we don't train our newcomers

\- we don't use staging environment, and instead we deploy directly into
production

\- other teams for configuration management use a deployment tool (a dumb idea
in its own right)

Nothing of this can be held against CFEngine.

The steep learning curve is there only because a newcomer is thrown into a
different paradigm of managing systems, which is a similar situation to going
functional when all you knew before is imperative programming. Other than
that, CFEngine is not really difficult.

